# Cancun Walmart and Costco trip



## cubigbird (Oct 22, 2013)

What is the cheapest, easiest and safest way to get from the Westin Lagunamar in the hotel zone in Cancun to Walmart or Costco in town for groceries for the timeshare???


----------



## Tfish (Oct 22, 2013)

You can take the local transit bus-$.85


----------



## cubigbird (Oct 22, 2013)

I am aware of the bus but having a larger family with younger kids and carrying groceries may make the bus more difficult....


----------



## pjrose (Oct 23, 2013)

cubigbird said:


> I am aware of the bus but having a larger family with younger kids and carrying groceries may make the bus more difficult....



You can take the bus there, and taxi back with the groceries.  Taxis will be available outside of Walmart; turn left as you leave the store, then they're on the street outside.  Agree on the price before you get into the taxi. 

Tip the baggers, I've heard that's their only pay (others, chime in if I'm wrong on this)


----------



## Former Cruiser (Oct 23, 2013)

The first year we went we had USA Transfers stop at Walmart on the way from the airport.  It costs a little extra, but I think it was better than taking a bus and trying to bring it all back. However, because there are only 2 of us we decided after the first year to just buy the stuff at the Sands market.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 23, 2013)

Bus there, cab back. We choose to support the local economy and shop for groceries at Comercial Mexicana and Mercado 23.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 23, 2013)

So, what is the typical cost for a cab to/from Walmart/Costco?  What about the tip?

I assume that you can catch a cab easily at the Westin, but is it easier to catch a return cab at the Walmart or Costco?

Unfortunately, I haven't read about any grocery stores across the street at the mall?


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 23, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> So, what is the typical cost for a cab to/from Walmart/Costco?  What about the tip?
> 
> I assume that you can catch a cab easily at the Westin, but is it easier to catch a return cab at the Walmart or Costco?
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't read about any grocery stores across the street at the mall?



No idea what cab fare is to Westin from downtown, but the concierge can tell you. Don't sweat the small stuff, and tipping is not customary in this region unless an above and beyond service was provided. Such as waiting for you while you do your liquor shopping at La Europea on your way back from downtown.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 23, 2013)

Westin Lagunamar has a service where they will arrange a cab to take you to Costco or Walmart, wait for you and return. I think the people told us it was $40. We didn't use it but were talking to someone in the lobby that was using the service. Talk to the concierge. We will be using this service when we return to the Lagumanar in May.

We have used the Walmart stop with USA Transfers airport transfer. It is $30 to add on to your airport transportation. It was okay, but they took us to the small Walmart and we were not overly impressed. That is why we will go to Costco the next time.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Oct 23, 2013)

I took the bus there, sat in the front seat and asked the driver & his helper to tell me when to get off.  They got involved in a conversation and forgot, leaving me with a five-block walk at 2pm in late June.  HOT!!!

Once I got to WalMart, everything was fine.  They even had employees stationed in the different departments to help you find what you needed.  Now that it's over, it was an "interesting cultural experience."  As it was occurring, I would have called it something else.  

Cabbed it back to the hotel with my packages.


----------



## maciec (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying?  I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 24, 2013)

maciec said:


> Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying?  I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free



Are you sure you really want to deal with arriving with your party, their baggage, _and_ bags of groceries? Looks like you're really trying to avoid a trip downtown to do some grocery shopping. If so, relax. It's a fun getaway. We enjoy it, look forward to it, and welcome the opportunity to get away from the resort and have a delicious, authentic and very inexpensive lunch at Mercado 23 before doing our shopping. It's fun!


----------



## maciec (Oct 24, 2013)

Our problem is that we are a party of five including a baby in a car seat. It's not like we can take a cab to go to Walmart so were kind of stuck going on the day we check in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 24, 2013)

maciec said:


> Our problem is that we are a party of five including a baby in a car seat. It's not like we can take a cab to go to Walmart so were kind of stuck going on the day we check in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Why do all of you have to go to WalMart?  Hardly a Mexican Vacation experience.  Can't Mom stay home with the Kids and send Dad on a mission with a shopping list?  Or some similar arrangement depending on the family unit that is heading on this trip.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 24, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Why do all of you have to go to WalMart?  Hardly a Mexican Vacation experience.  Can't Mom stay home with the Kids and send Dad on a mission with a shopping list?  Or some similar arrangement depending on the family unit that is heading on this trip.



Exactly what I was thinking. I'm pretty sure most people don't load up the entire family when they shop at home. I dont see what the difference is here.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Why do all of you have to go to WalMart?  Hardly a Mexican Vacation experience.  Can't Mom stay home with the Kids and send Dad on a mission with a shopping list?



Or Dad watch the kiddos and get settled while Mom & maybe one of the oldest kids make a grocery run. Not familiar with the grocery store availability around Cancun, but a Soriana or Mega or Gigante; ANY would be a better (though less familiar) shopping experience than WalMart.

It would be a purely American shopping experience hereabouts. Mom, Dad and 7.4 kids of one Mexican family running roughshod through Wally-World. At least at WalMart here. To be avoided like the plague for the first week of every month.

Jim


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Or Dad watch the kiddos and get settled while Mom & maybe one of the oldest kids make a grocery run. Not familiar with the grocery store availability around Cancun, but a Soriana or Mega or Gigante; ANY would be a better (though less familiar) shopping experience than WalMart.
> 
> It would be a purely American shopping experience hereabouts. Mom, Dad and 7.4 kids of one Mexican family running roughshod through Wally-World. At least at WalMart here. To be avoided like the plague for the first week of every month.
> 
> Jim


I didn't want to be accused of being sexist or something   Men and Women are capable of food shopping!  Though Women like to browse and Men treat it more like a military operation, checklist, complete list, checkout.

http://pueblo.net/content/pueblo-plaza-las-americas

Is a great supermarket.  Sadly most of the supermarkets in Cancun have been taken over by Walmart.  Remember Walmart operates in Mexico under the names Walmart, Superama, Suburbia, VIPS, Sam's Club and Bodega Aurrerá.

To truly support the Mexican economy you should try to shop at Soriana, Comercial Mexicana, Chedraui, H-E-B, Casa Ley, and S-Mart.

I think it is Chedraui in the Plaza Las Americas.  Great store.  Enormous.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 24, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> I didn't want to be accused of being sexist or something   Men and Women are capable of food shopping!  Though Women like to browse and Men treat it more like a military operation, checklist, complete list, checkout.
> 
> http://pueblo.net/content/pueblo-plaza-las-americas
> 
> ...



Don't forget the mercados. IMHO, best produce, fresh fish and meats, and best prices of any stores in this region. Not to mention, the most interesting and fun grocery shopping experience you'll have. Where else can you buy fresh squeezed, and I mean FRESH, orange juice tied in a bag?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 24, 2013)

maciec said:


> Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying?  I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free



You may be able to, though it may cost a bit more for the trip downtown since it is more out of the way. If it were me, I would just take the trip down there after you get to the resort.


----------



## Janann (Oct 24, 2013)

maciec said:


> Our problem is that we are a party of five including a baby in a car seat.



With a few kids in tow, its completely understandable why you need and/or want to go to Walmart.  It would probably be easiest to check into the resort and then have an adult and maybe one of the kids go out for groceries.  One of my worst fears with stopping for groceries on the way to resort is what would happen to the refrigerated or frozen groceries if your condo isn't ready.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 24, 2013)

Janann said:


> With a few kids in tow, its completely understandable why you need and/or want to go to Walmart.  It would probably be easiest to check into the resort and then have an adult and maybe one of the kids go out for groceries.  One of my worst fears with stopping for groceries on the way to resort is what would happen to the refrigerated or frozen groceries if your condo isn't ready.



WLR has refrigerated storage on arrival and departure. 

You could drop the kids at the kid Club. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## levatino (Oct 25, 2013)

Chedraui is even closer to the hotel zone, and as very reasonable prices.


----------



## maciec (Oct 26, 2013)

We have our reasons for wanting to go on the way.  Yes, it will be a lot more to deal with once we have all of our luggage and grocery bags, but we arrive after the check in time so I'm not worried.  I don't care if its Walmart or another grocery store. I want my children to go to the store because of the educational value.  It's something that they can include in their work assignments for school that they are missing.  I'm not sure why I have to justify my decision for taking my whole family to the grocery store on vacation.  

All I asked was "Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying? I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it" and only *2* people were kind enough to answer my question instead of questioning our decision.  Thank you *dioxide45 and levatino*


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 27, 2013)

maciec said:


> We have our reasons for wanting to go on the way.  Yes, it will be a lot more to deal with once we have all of our luggage and grocery bags, but we arrive after the check in time so I'm not worried.  I don't care if its Walmart or another grocery store. I want my children to go to the store because of the educational value.  It's something that they can include in their work assignments for school that they are missing.  I'm not sure why I have to justify my decision for taking my whole family to the grocery store on vacation.
> 
> All I asked was "Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying? I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it" and only *2* people were kind enough to answer my question instead of questioning our decision.  Thank you *dioxide45 and levatino*


Sheesh, thanks for the explanation as to why you wanted to do it that way.  I guess others of use were thinking why you would want the stress of getting off an airplane, shopping while carrying your luggage with you etc.  Just seemed to be adding layer upon layer of stress to an already hectic day of travel.  I certainly would avoid your plan at all costs.  Including another $30-40 for cabs to do it later in the day or another day.
FYI.  Last time I went to WLR my room was ready to check in at 7pm so don't expect that because you show up at 4pm your room will be ready.
Have fun getting to the airport at early oclock and then flying and then taking the whole fam damily to WalMart.  Not my idea of a start to a vacation but hey, whatever floats your boat.  I'm sure it will be an educational day.

Just as an FYI, you know you can get to the resort early, drop the bags, go to Westin Workout and shower and freshen up and spend a day at the resort relaxing and enjoying your day.  You don't have to work out ways to avoid getting there before 4pm.  They are very welcoming prior to the 4pm arrival (many East Coast flights and most West Coast flights get there in the AM) and set up to handle it graciously.  You won't be turned away and told to come back at 4, just to check back in at 4pm to find your room number.


----------



## maciec (Oct 27, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Sheesh, thanks for the explanation as to why you wanted to do it that way.  I guess others of use were thinking why you would want the stress of getting off an airplane, shopping while carrying your luggage with you etc.  Just seemed to be adding layer upon layer of stress to an already hectic day of travel.
> FYI.  Last time I went to WLR my room was ready to check in at 7pm so don't expect that because you show up at 4pm your room will be ready.
> Have fun getting to the airport at early oclock and then flying and then taking the whole fam damily to WalMart.  Not my idea of a start to a vacation but hey, whatever floats your boat.  I'm sure it will be an educational day.



Never thought I would have to explain myself for such a simple question.  We aren't staying at the WLR.  That is the original poster.  I didn't think I would need to start another thread about such a similar question and explain that we are staying at the Royal Sands.  And before you or someone else asks, we need much more that the Royal Market has to offer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2013)

maciec said:


> Never thought I would have to explain myself for such a simple question.  We aren't staying at the WLR.  That is the original poster.  I didn't think I would need to start another thread about such a similar question and explain that we are staying at the Royal Sands.  And before you or someone else asks, we need much more that the Royal Market has to offer.



I think others were trying to provide help that perhaps wasn't as stressful in their minds. I could see how taking a family to the grocery store after a tiring flight wouldn't be in most peoples mind as something fun to do. Since you are okay with it, then go for it. It really isn't that hard and the stop with USA Transfers was along the way to the Hotel Zone, thus not downtown.

When we took our transfer in May, we stopped at the Superama. As previously mentioned, it is a Walmart store, just not a Super Walmart like downtown. It is more a general grocery store like a regular Kroger here in the USA. It had general groceries, bottled water,a bakery and wine section. I don't recall any liquor other than what you might see in a USA grocery (like the lower alcohol content Malibu Rum). Though if you want liquor, I am sure you could ask your driver to make another quick stop. Just be sure to tip accordinly.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 27, 2013)

maciec said:


> We have our reasons for wanting to go on the way.  Yes, it will be a lot more to deal with once we have all of our luggage and grocery bags, but we arrive after the check in time so I'm not worried.  I don't care if its Walmart or another grocery store. I want my children to go to the store because of the educational value.  It's something that they can include in their work assignments for school that they are missing.  I'm not sure why I have to justify my decision for taking my whole family to the grocery store on vacation.
> 
> All I asked was "Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying? I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it" and only *2* people were kind enough to answer my question instead of questioning our decision.  Thank you *dioxide45 and levatino*



I have never been to either of the walmarts there, or taken public transportation so I cant offer advice.

However, I found the walmart in Rosarita MX to be educational for ME, and Im 37!  lol  I really would like for my kids to experience it for themselves, so I understand you wanting your kids to go for the education value.  I do agree with others though, you are probably going to be bone tired and stressed by the time you get settled in the resort.  Plan your next day as a day of resting and you'll bounce right back.  

Have fun and enjoy!!!!  Im sure your kids will never forget the experience!


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 27, 2013)

maciec said:


> We have our reasons for wanting to go on the way.  Yes, it will be a lot more to deal with once we have all of our luggage and grocery bags, but we arrive after the check in time so I'm not worried.  I don't care if its Walmart or another grocery store. I* want my children to go to the store because of the educational value.  It's something that they can include in their work assignments for school that they are missing. * I'm not sure why I have to justify my decision for taking my whole family to the grocery store on vacation.
> 
> All I asked was "Can you request which Walmart you want to go to when USA transfers picks you up or is based on where you are staying? I want to go to the one with SAMs next to it" and only *2* people were kind enough to answer my question instead of questioning our decision.  Thank you *dioxide45 and levatino*



This being the case, I wouldn't even consider WalMart or CostCo, but instead shop at a _Mexican_ mercado. In other words, get off the beaten tourist path.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 27, 2013)

levatino said:


> Chedraui is even closer to the hotel zone, and as very reasonable prices.


You got my curiosity up:

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...exico&ei=pmhtUpfQOK38yAG2voHYAg&ved=0CMEBELYD

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...raui_vs_Soriana-Cancun_Yucatan_Peninsula.html


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 27, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> This being the case, I wouldn't even consider WalMart or CostCo, but instead shop at a _Mexican_ mercado. In other words, get off the beaten tourist path.



Depends whether the teaching is for differences in culture or about American cultural imperialism. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 27, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Depends whether the teaching is for differences in culture or about American cultural imperialism.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



My guess is the "children" haven't yet been taught the definition of imperialism.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 29, 2013)

I have taken my kids to WalMart - yes, WalMart - to see some of the cultural differences.  

Certainly it's not as Mexican as a Mexican market.  But the types of foods, the way they're presented (especially meats, bakery, and alcohol), the clothing, the toys, etc are different than what they're used to, and I believe they learned from the several trips we made.  We bought several sets of Lotteria, and gave some to their teachers. 

The trip we made on the way to the Royals was a PITA, we were exhausted, and other trips we made a day or so later on the bus were not as tiring.  It's a good way to spend a rainy afternoon.  On the other hand, with good weather, trips made a day or so later used up a half-day of beach and pool time.  

Be sure to take them to the new Museum outside of the Tri-Royals!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Westin Lagunamar has a service where they will arrange a cab to take you to Costco or Walmart, wait for you and return. I think the people told us it was $40. We didn't use it but were talking to someone in the lobby that was using the service. Talk to the concierge. We will be using this service when we return to the Lagumanar in May.



We are going to Lagunamar again in May and our flight arrives at 9:30pm. We have friends flying in the next morning at 10:30am and would like to be at the resort when they arrive. 

We were originally considering a Costco run in the morning after our night arrival as our friends flight originally arrived at 11:30am, though it was just changed to 10:30am. Given that, we are thinking of having USA Transfers do a grocery stop for us the night we fly in to just get it over with. Are there any concerns with going to the Walmart in Cancun at around 10/10:30pm? Safety issues? Anyone done a grocery stop at night?


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 23, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> We are going to Lagunamar again in May and our flight arrives at 9:30pm. We have friends flying in the next morning at 10:30am and would like to be at the resort when they arrive.
> 
> We were originally considering a Costco run in the morning after our night arrival as our friends flight originally arrived at 11:30am, though it was just changed to 10:30am. Given that, we are thinking of having USA Transfers do a grocery stop for us the night we fly in to just get it over with. Are there any concerns with going to the Walmart in Cancun at around 10/10:30pm? Safety issues? Anyone done a grocery stop at night?



So you're assuming you can clear immigration, customs, collect luggage, and arrive at Costco in one hour? Wow, you are an optimist! We've spent almost 2 hours in the immigration line...

Your wait? Crap shoot, at best.

Instead of "getting it over with", you may want to look at a bit differently. We really enjoy a leisurely pace, taking in the variety and different choices of foods available. We don't shop Costco or WalMart, but start at Mercado 23 for an open air assortment of a variety of foods, an authentic and inexpensive lunch there, then finish off at Comercial Mexicana. When we used to stay in Cancun, we looked forward to the experience, as a leisurely enjoyable experience to set the tone for the week. Fresh squeezed orange juice in a bag, .......

Why not save it for the morning, and invite your friends? A fun adventure. Don't look at it as a chore.

Just a thought..


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> So you're assuming you can clear immigration, customs, collect luggage, and arrive at Costco in one hour? Wow, you are an optimist! We've spent almost 2 hours in the immigration line...
> 
> Your wait? Crap shoot, at best.



You are right. I also checked with USA Transfers and they indicated that the stop would cost $60 instead of $30 they charge for Superama. So I think we are back to an AM trip. Now just considering taking the bus there and a cab back.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2014)

In Cancun,if you only have one choice I would choose Costco because it is next door to Mega. Costco has a better selection of wine and next door at Mega you don't need to buy in bulk. There are all kinds of taxi's in this area. 

If you bring luggage to the store its easier to haul items back to the resort on the bus. I usually have a car and will take my large suitcase with us in the trunk to the store on the first big grocery run. 

Bill


----------

